# SUV/truck bed drawers



## hoytrdye (Aug 11, 2007)

anyone have some ideas or pictures


----------



## ChargerSarge (Nov 17, 2008)

I've thought long and hard about building my own...if you had some wooodworking skills it should not be too hard. I know that a very reputable canadian woodworking supply catalog called Lee Valley/Veritas has some heavy duty drawer slides that could be used. I'm sure that there are other vendors as well. You might also want to check out Extendobed.com for some ideas...they make commercial grade slideouts for Police/Fire/construction. They have some really cool setups.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

No pics but have built a couple.

Plywood base cut to fit the bed. Do not go around tires. Not worth the effort. run 2 x 8" stringers vertical along both long edges and across the back and one down the center. Does not have to be centered if you want different size drawers. Say one to fit the bow case. But for strength you want it close to center. Add Top layer of plywood.

For drawers strip out plywood for base and then 2 x 8" again ripped down so its 1/2" minus the inside height to prevent binding. remember to take into account the drawer base.

Now this works well. And depending on the weight binding is not to bad.

Now for slides. Find a local printing company and ask them for there old cutting sticks.There a low friction nylon and thin. Screw them to the bottom of the drawer or cabinet. Obviously the design would have to take the height into account. Also they make box liners for dump beds. Its a thin sheet of nylon plastic. Also look at the after winter deal areas and get those roll up plastic sleds.

Now this is a real basic system that you only need a circular saw and some screws for. You can make it better with a table saw and making the drawer like those in your house and using the sides of the drawer as the rail.

But this system works well. Its heavy so no one is going to pick it out. And if the tailgate locks it is a great security storage area. And you can get fancy with carpeting. Really nice in the drawers. And rubber non slip on top. Do not use carpet if you want to haul a carcass. Takes forever to clean out. I believe you can use the bed liner spray on wood also.


----------



## Birddog13 (Jan 21, 2010)

I had some left over materials from my Bathroom remodel and some scrap from work and put this together. I had it cut for my 03 Chevy and then traded for my Dodge so it would not fit my new truck. It is now running the country in Michigan

If you have never seen or used a "Truck Vault" these things are awesome! You can pack a lot of gear in them, and keep them all out of the way. Truck Vaults run a min.. of $1000, but for a ton less you can make your own. Heres some pics of the one that I made. (you can make one for under $150) I love to do this type of stuff, if you need any help or any other info, I'd be glad to help out.




























For you that dont know. The Diamond Plate thing in the back is a Quick Coop Dog Loft


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice job birddog!!

I'd like to put one together for the back of my Durango. I never use the very back bench seat anyway, so I would have lots of room


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

birddog it looks like you used a pine or something like that what did you use for your wood is what Im asking I guess... I would think you could polyurathane the outside and it would keep for a long time am I right? I don't have a topper


----------



## Birddog13 (Jan 21, 2010)

I used 3/4" fire ******ed plywood, but my buddy has a topper so it will not get wet. If you dont have a topper, then you will need to coat the wood with something (sealer) or maybe the spray in bedliner would seal it??


----------



## hoytrdye (Aug 11, 2007)

*nice*

great job birddog, i have built one like yours, but not as nice, i do like how you set up the compartment on one side--madarchery i like the idea of using the nylon on the bottom of the drawers, i think that would help alot, also i'd like a alternative to using the 2x8 to save some wieght, but i do want to keep the strength so i could stack anything i wanted to on top --- i also thought about making some kind of drop leg/legs when the drawer is all the way out to support them and use it as a table-----chargesarge i wish i had hundreds of dollars to just buy one, but on the other hand beside's my truck i cant find one to fit my FORD excursion with the third seat in


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Ya just like birdogs.

So how many pictured this from my instructions


----------



## Birddog13 (Jan 21, 2010)

I used Slip Sheets (nylon sheets) on the bottoms of the drawers, for ease of pulling the drawers in and out. I can tell you that I can park a quad on top of mine. That is good enough for my use. 3 sheets of plywood and a box of screws later.


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

Birddog13 said:


> I used 3/4" fire ******ed plywood, but my buddy has a topper so it will not get wet. If you dont have a topper, then you will need to coat the wood with something (sealer) or maybe the spray in bedliner would seal it??


yeah thats where the polyurathane would come in... We did this to a hog box one time and I tell you what you would have to set a bomb off to break that thing... but yeah it was heavy..


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

*cool*

thats awesome birddog wish i was talented enough to do that


----------



## 12 Marker (Feb 13, 2008)

*truck bed drawers*

What would you guys say if i could build these brawers out of a plastic that is welded? Any size? if you want me to i can. pm me.


----------



## hoytrdye (Aug 11, 2007)

*oh come on!!!*

12 marker come on show us what your talking about!!!!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

this is a good idea for storing gear during season so you dont have to take it out everynight. This might be my next project after a workbench. i need something so i dont have the fear of my bow getting stolen while im inside the gas station or something. line one of the compartments with foam and put a couple velcro straps in it and you have a nice bowcase


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

I would love something liek this that is weather proof, dry storage for guns and my bow, ammo....

Show us what you are talking about with the welded plastic. That might be the way to go weight wise and weather wise


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Something else that helps to make the drawers slide nicely is to apply Johnsons Paste wax on the "runners" every so often. I use this on all of my work shop drawers, and nothing else. Of course these drawers aren't 7 feet long, but it should still help!
Another suggestion is to add some kind of "lock" pin on the front of the drawers in case you drive with your tailgate down!!! Else wise you are likely to find your stuff in the middle of the road upon acceleration!!!:wink:


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

very good idea


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

i want to get some but there just so dang expensive if you have to order them, i need to find someone to make me a set. i do know some welders and wood workers...


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

I built a drawer like this into the storage box I have in the back of my survey truck. All I did was use a piece of A/C plywood for the drawer bottom and another piece on the bottom of the drawer compartment. Then just made sure the A sides of the pieces of ply were toward each other and gave each a good coating of silicon spray. Works like a dream and holds A LOT of weight too.


----------



## hoytrdye (Aug 11, 2007)

*more pictures*

Ttt


----------



## 12 Marker (Feb 13, 2008)

*pic*

I dont know how to put picks on here.
I have been working with plastics for over 7 years. I have built many things like trailer boxes, stands for fish tanks, air conditioner covers... You name it i should be able to build it. no barrels though. For more info please pm me.


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

someone help him post some PICS


----------



## 12 Marker (Feb 13, 2008)

*please*

ttt


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Tutuorial*

Here is a tutorial on how to post pictures from the ArcheryTalk Help FAQ section. The only thing left is how to get the pictures from your camera to your computer. Can't help you there without having it in my hands.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=284050


----------



## 12 Marker (Feb 13, 2008)

Here are some things i have made i do have more but no pics. I will post more.


----------



## JRN11 (Mar 29, 2007)

This is a really good idea. I need to make one for my truck.


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

what kind of plastic is that? how do you "mold" them or piece them together


----------



## 12 Marker (Feb 13, 2008)

*sorry*

The plastic is polypropolene. It is actualy welded.


----------



## 12 Marker (Feb 13, 2008)

I can build anything you guys can think of.


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

How thick is the poly? How much weight can those welds hold? What would be the cost of a box that has the inside dimensions of 27"Lx5"Hx10"D? I'm trying to figure out a storage box with a hinged lid to store my press in.


----------



## 12 Marker (Feb 13, 2008)

1/4" - 3/4" I thinking about $75. it will be the last box you ever buy.


----------



## hoytrdye (Aug 11, 2007)

*ttt*

Ttt


----------



## curt514 (Feb 20, 2010)

Built something like this years ago when I was working construction. Used 2x8's for the sides and the back with a 3/4 OSB top with a piece of angle iron to reinforce the front edge. No bottom. Built the drawer with 2x6 sides and adjustable plywood dividers. Had a bed liner so the drawer would slide in and out fine just on the plastic so there was no need for expensive drawer slides. Put a gate latch on the drawer for security and had the entire box secured down with turn buckles to the tie downs in the bed of the truck. Used it for about a year with no issues other than it was a little heavy.


----------



## hoytrdye (Aug 11, 2007)

*ttt*

ttt:darkbeer:


----------

